# Chickens.



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

I have five chickens who like to fly away from the rest of the flock and roam the streets getting into trouble , stealing purses and over turning fruit carts. My question is can I just cut some feathers off the wing or is there a specific feather I need to cut and if its a specific one which one is it?


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Tomorrow is Sunday. We often have chicken for dinner on Sunday.


----------



## ilovetigger (Aug 10, 2011)

Go look on utube. There is a tutorial for clipping chicken wings.


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

hiwall said:


> Tomorrow is Sunday. We often have chicken for dinner on Sunday.


I have used that threat and they just sit there with their leather jackets and switch blades.


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

ilovetigger said:


> Go look on utube. There is a tutorial for clipping chicken wings.


Enroute thanks!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Don't really matter, just trim a few on one wing. Throughs there balance off.


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Don't really matter, just trim a few on one wing. Throughs there balance off.


Thanks buddy!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

PipLogan said:


> I have five chickens who like to fly away from the rest of the flock and roam the streets getting into trouble , stealing purses and over turning fruit carts.


Thanks for the smile! :lolsmash:

And yes, trim a few feathers as was posted and if that don't work... Go with what hiwall said. :yummy:


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

*Andi said:


> Thanks for the smile! :lolsmash:
> 
> And yes, trim a few feathers as was posted and if that don't work... Go with what hiwall said. :yummy:


Will do  !


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I have never trimmed chickens but when I worked for the fish & wildlife I trimmed the wings on wild Canada Geese. We just cut the primaries(big long feathers).


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

hiwall said:


> I have never trimmed chickens but when I worked for the fish & wildlife I trimmed the wings on wild Canada Geese. We just cut the primaries(big long feathers).


Whatcha messing around with our geese for? I really am curious though.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Did the Canada geese have documentation allowing them into this country? I think Cowboyhermit is part of a plot to sneak undocumented geese into this country from Canada for the healthcare and the jobs that they'll take from the honest, hard working American geese.


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Jason said:


> Did the Canada geese have documentation allowing them into this country? I think Cowboyhermit is part of a plot to sneak undocumented geese into this country from Canada for the healthcare and the jobs that they'll take from the honest, hard working American geese.


Lol we need to seal the borders!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

It was many years ago when we had few geese. I worked at a fed wildlife refuge. They were "raising" geese to be released. Now there are to many geese and are causing problems in many areas. Goes to show what happens with uncontrolled immigration!


----------



## brucehylton (Nov 6, 2010)

Clipping a wing will do no good unless you follow it with a talk while holding a cast iron skillet.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Drats! Foiled again!


----------

